# Tutotrial für eine alte Schatzkarte



## GameQueen (24. Februar 2002)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich suche ein Tutorial dafür wie man eine alte Schatzkarte herstellt. Also ein alt aussehendes Stück Papier, mit kaputten Rändern und umgeknickten Ecken und alt aussehender Schrift. Ich hab mal so ein Tutorial irgendwo gesehen, finde es aber nicht mehr wieder.

Es wäre schön, wenn einer weiß, wie man das macht, oder selbst ein Tutorial dafür gemacht hat.

Grüße von der GameQueen


----------



## freekazoid (24. Februar 2002)

hallo,

zumindest mit den rändern kann ich dir helfen.

ich persönlich würde mir eine grundfläche machen mit der farbe die die karte dann haben sollte.
danach mit strg-klick auf die ebene die fläche markieren und mit [Q] in den maskierungsmodus rein. dann die ganze sache mit dem filter "Kristallisieren" bearbeiten (Wert ca. 15) und mit [Q] wieder in die normale ansicht wechseln. dann hast du mal ne "zerrissene" markierung. weil wir aber den äusseren rand wegreissen wollen, mit strg-shift-i die auswahl umkehren und [delete] drücken.

et voilà, zerrissene kanten. dann vielleicht noch nachzeichnen mit einer dünkleren farbe.


----------



## zenga (24. Februar 2002)

tut
tutut


----------



## RDK (24. Februar 2002)

ich kann aus eigener erfahrung das hier empfehlen


tutorial


----------



## GameQueen (24. Februar 2002)

Danke!

Das war genau das, was ich gesucht habe und es hat einfacher funktioniert, als ich gedacht habe.
Jetzt habe ich schon mal die Oberfläche meiner Karte. Kann mir einer eine Schriftart empfehlen, die darauf gut aussehen würde?


----------



## Nino (1. März 2002)

Hi
Das könnte dir zum Thema Karte noch weiterhelfen

link


----------

